# Commute from Dubai Marina to Sharjah,



## alo (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,
Looking to move to Dubai in the next couple of months and the company is based in Sharjah but would like to live in Dubai Marina. Can you please advise the following:
How long will it take to travel ( I believe it’s against traffic) ?
Can you recommend good building with easy access to shiak Zaid road? 
Many thanks,


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes Dear, its a good option to live In Dubai Marina, staying in Sharjah is not comfortable at all, it might take 30 Mnts for a trip from Sharjah to Dubai Marina.....
Regards,,


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

There is no way to get from Dubai Marina to Sharjah in 30 minutes (without speeding tickets). I had to drive to/from Marina to the Corniche in Sharjah a number of times. It was about an hour there and closer to 50 minutes back, which is doing the 'legal' speed limit pretty much the entire way home.


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

It will take you at least 45 to 60 minutes to get to Sharjah. You might get lucky on the traffic as incoming from Sharjah in morning and outgoing to Sharjah in evening are the bad bits. You will be doing the exact opposite of that.

To make it easier on yourself, you might want to consider living in Downtown Dubai. Newer buildings and better rents.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

NAUAE said:


> It will take you at least 45 to 60 minutes to get to Sharjah. You might get lucky on the traffic as incoming from Sharjah in morning and outgoing to Sharjah in evening are the bad bits. You will be doing the exact opposite of that.
> 
> To make it easier on yourself, you might want to consider living in Downtown Dubai. Newer buildings and better rents.


45-60 mins is a good estimate. Also depends on where in Sharjah you need to get to. Even though it is against the traffic, you would surely be a bit stuck at least while leaving Sharjah in the evening


----------



## Charles27 (Jan 14, 2012)

Having done this journey every day for the last 8 months I can tell you exactly how long it takes, depending if you travel at the same time I do.
I do not live in Dubai Marina, I live in the Greens, which is not far from the Marina. A very nice area and if you get a flat over looking the golf course, you should be very happy. 
Access from The Greens onto Shiek Zayeed road is really quick and easy, I've done it a couple of times from the Marina which has sometimes taken 5-10 sat at lights.
I leave for work about 7 in the morning, leaving the car park in the basement and doing a steady 100-110km/h takes me 35 mins to get to the car park in Sharjah, which is in the Al Soor area. That time of the morning, the roads are clear and you have a straight run. Different story for people coming from Sharjah to Dubai that time of the morning, it is gridlocked from Dubai airport back into Sharjah, no idea why people put themselves through that every morning, although rent is much cheaper in Sharjah. 
Coming back in the evening, I leave at about half 6, traffic is a bit heavier but still free flowing and takes again 35 mins, car park to car park. My record time was 25 mins, but I was going a bit fast that day, not recommended. On a Thursday, traffic is slower as more people are heading into Dubai from Sharjah for a night out, this can add on about 10-15mins.
Hope this info helps.


----------



## alo (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the comments much appreciated. 

Will look into Greens for accommodation.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Why Marina? Why Greens? You might be better off near the Burj Khalifa area...


----------



## alo (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm looking for an area that is more complete and I liked marina walk and thought it was close to the beach. I'm open to other suggestions though I don’t move over till next month.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Jumeirah 1 or 2. Close to the beach, and central. Living in the Marina is isolating yourself to there and only there in my opinion as it's at the end of the city. But that's just my opinion


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Personally I always recommend trying to stay in a serviced apartment type place for a bit before plunking down on an apartment. Even if you want to live in the Marina, you can decide what part you like most. Or you may decide you would rather be elsewhere. People seem to either love or hate the Marina and even more so JBR.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Personally I always recommend trying to stay in a serviced apartment type place for a bit before plunking down on an apartment. Even if you want to live in the Marina, you can decide what part you like most. Or you may decide you would rather be elsewhere. People seem to either love or hate the Marina and even more so JBR.


I assume these then are short term contract?


----------

